# Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Announcement Coming in January 2016? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 11, 2015)

```
<p>We’ve been told by a couple of people that Canon is gearing up for a “significant’ DSLR announcement in January of 2016. While no camera was mentioned, we feel that any “significant” announcement would be for Canon’s new flagship DSLR and not an EOS 80D.</p>
<p>We have been <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/more-canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-talk-cr2/">told previously</a> that we should expect the new camera to be shipping no later than April 2016.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 11, 2015)

I dont think 80D will come until Sept 2016 or later on. Also I am hoping finally dumbarse canon will adopt 4k for video recording.


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 11, 2015)

Not that it really means anything but is there any precendent for a January announcement for something like this? CES? Just doesnt seem like they would announce this without a big show to launch it. But CES doesn't seem like the usual place.


----------



## MintChocs (Dec 11, 2015)

Itching to see what sensor developments Canon is bringing in, hopefully some will appear in the 6Dmkii. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 11, 2015)

It makes sense that they would annouce the flagship camera first and January gets them off to a flying start in 2016. I still think the 5D MKIV will be annouced on March 2nd and the 80D will likely be a Photokina annoucement in September. 

In April or just before NAB they will likely annouce the Cinema EOS C500 MKIII. 

Lens wise were definately see a high end 50mm, medium telephoto zoom and possibly a new macro.


----------



## plam_1980 (Dec 11, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> It makes sense that they would annouce the flagship camera first and January gets them off to a flying start in 2016. I still think the 5D MKIV will be annouced on March 2nd and the 80D will likely be a Photokina annoucement in September.



It is very unlikely in my opinion that they will announce 5D MkIV before 1D XII even starts shipping, because that will "cannibalize sales"... But it will be a pleasant surprise for me if you are right


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 11, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> It makes sense that they would annouce the flagship camera first and January gets them off to a flying start in 2016. I still think the 5D MKIV will be annouced on March 2nd and the 80D will likely be a Photokina annoucement in September.
> 
> In April or just before NAB they will likely annouce the Cinema EOS C500 MKIII.
> 
> Lens wise were definately see a high end 50mm, medium telephoto zoom and possibly a new macro.


This sounds like a very reasonable timeline assuming there are no unforeseen delays.


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 11, 2015)

Can CR clarify if this is CR1 because we arent certain of a major announcement? Or there if there is a major announcement and we arent very sure if its the 1DX2? Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 11, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> I dont think 80D will come until Sept 2016 or later on. Also I am hoping finally dumbarse canon will adopt 4k for video recording.



Canon were the first to adopt 4k video in a DSLR, don't let facts get in the way of your opinions............


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 11, 2015)

For the longest time the 50 f1.4 was the lens used for the body release promo shots, though it has lost favour more recently. 

I wonder if that means we might see a 50 f1.4 refresh announced at the same time as the 1DX MkII?


----------



## Brymills (Dec 11, 2015)

Olympics start August 5th 2016, Nikon D5 already announced to be in development. The race to Rio is on!


----------



## NancyP (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh please, a new 50 to 58mm! Preferably one that doesn't weigh a ton.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Dec 11, 2015)

So I've got $2,000 saved. Only $5,000 to go (estimated) and it'll be mine.

At this rate I'll be getting the 1DX II when the 1DX III comes out  :-\


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 11, 2015)

About time. Canon must release a new 1D body and it must have a sensor with massive improvements or they will go bankrupt next year. At least I have read that on this forum. 

However, on a lighter note.
The in service time of the 1Dx will be longer than any other 1D model if they do not release a new model mid next year. It would have already been longer had it not taken so long to actually ship the 1Dx after announcement.
It is due.


----------



## douglaurent (Dec 11, 2015)

Canon has to do this announcement quick because of the coming official D5 announcement. Both cameras will be pretty similar in specs.


----------



## heptagon (Dec 11, 2015)

New package, old technology. It will be a bit better and faster, but not much, no radically improvement in the sensor, neither in dynamic range at low ISO nor in noise at high ISO. For high ISO we'll see some improvements but only because the JPEG engine is better at noise suppression. Let's bet!

My reasoning: 
A) A high dynamic range is not very important for a journalist camera. What we have is just good enough, you pay for the robust body and the speed. They could make more use of integrated WiFi and automatic uploading to get the shots out as fast as possible. When there is WiFi already integrated we might even see 3rd party apps like Facebook upload but I wouldn't bet on that.

B) At high ISO there is not much to gain physically maybe half a stop with current technology optimized, likely less to none. You need a whole new technology with stacked RGB sites with really good color separation to get 1-2 stops of improvements here - after that we're done there aren't anymore photons to count. Canon would be like the 3rd player in the market to implement that if it really works well.


----------



## Quackator (Dec 11, 2015)

Nikon has announced that they are developing a camera that will be called D5.
Nothing more.

Do you remember when development of Duke Nukem was announced?

A "significant" announcement can be mirrorless as well.
Wouldn't surprise me at all.

Regardless if mirror or not (or both) - the one thing is for sure:
It will be the next generation of canon sensor tech.


----------



## mkabi (Dec 11, 2015)

And the announcement is... That canon is partnering with Samsung not Nikon... Haha.


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 11, 2015)

I've been saying the same thing for a while now. With the 35L II now out, the new 50L should be right behind it and and It would the perfect lens to unveil with a 1DX2



privatebydesign said:


> For the longest time the 50 f1.4 was the lens used for the body release promo shots, though it has lost favour more recently.
> 
> I wonder if that means we might see a 50 f1.4 refresh announced at the same time as the 1DX MkII?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2015)

douglaurent said:


> Canon has to do this announcement quick because of the coming official D5 announcement. Both cameras will be pretty similar in specs.



I recall when Canon _had to_ announce the 1D X II soon because the Nikon D4s was announced.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 11, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> For the longest time the 50 f1.4 was the lens used for the body release promo shots, though it has lost favour more recently.
> 
> I wonder if that means we might see a 50 f1.4 refresh announced at the same time as the 1DX MkII?



+1. That blasted lens is more important to me than either camera. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 11, 2015)

As always, I welcome a new 1D body, which will undoubtedly offer some new technology/hotness that I hope will trickle down for my next 5D purchase.

I'm kidding, of course. This camera is just another chance for Canon to lord over me that I'll never have AF-point linked spot metering in a 5D without letting a cabal of hackers do it for me.  (For crying out loud, the _D5500_ offers this on the other side of the fence.)

- A


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 11, 2015)

Would not be surprised to see the Canon 6D MKII also annouced at Photokina in September that would keep the timing difference between the 5D MKIV the same as the timings the 5D MKIII & 6D cameras had in 2012 assuming the 5D MKIV gets annouced in March next year. 
I dont think the 1D X MKII sales would be canibilised by the 5D MKIV they will have totally different sensors and totally different set-up just as they have now. Photo Journalists prefer the 1D X, whilst wedding photographers, natural history photographers etc. prefer the 5D MKIII no reason to believe that would likely change.


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah, the crowd using 1DX cameras now are not going to migrate to Nikon anything. Not in any significant numbers. People invested in a system like that have a very low probability of switching. I think the only thing Canon is interested in the Nikon D5 is waiting for it to get announced so they can turn around and show it up with a 1DX2. And just like before, the Canon 1D body will vastly outsell the Nikon D body.



neuroanatomist said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has to do this announcement quick because of the coming official D5 announcement. Both cameras will be pretty similar in specs.
> ...


----------



## CanonGuy (Dec 11, 2015)

What's the 'main' component of a body? Certainly not af/speedlite  get the main thing right in your flagship bodies Canon. Enough hibernation already! 

Don't agree with me? Good for you! Stay asleep


----------



## crashpc (Dec 11, 2015)

I don´t believe in Canon (making some tempting bodies). I rather go 5D II/III with nice kit of new sharp lenses.


----------



## RGF (Dec 11, 2015)

hopefully it will be the 1DX M2. Looking forward to an improvement in the camera.

Every new model is better than the previous one (so far), only wish I could be part of the team that sets the specs for the camera and decides which features to include.


----------



## et31 (Dec 11, 2015)

*Come on Canon! Now is your time to shine! Can you do better than this?*

http://nikonrumors.com/2015/12/11/the-new-nikon-d5-will-have-153-autofocus-points-and-native-high-iso-of-102400.aspx/#more-100009


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 11, 2015)

Crosswind said:


> Why does "significant" always mean something _big_ like a 1DX II? Don't you consider a possible SL2 as "siginificant"? I would. And I believe many others (except the professionals I guess). I'm excited to see what CES brings up. It's about time...



Forget sensor size for a moment, a 1Dx is a harbinger of the kind of technology the rest of the EOS brand will see someday. Therefore, it's significant.

A future SL2, in comparison, is really only a big deal to those who want a tiny SLR. I'd imagine there is very little 'tech pullthrough' being pushed from an SL2 up to the rest of the SLR line, but I could be mistaken.

- A


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 11, 2015)

153 AF points of WHAT type? ALL/MOST Dual Cross like the 1DX2 will have along with the 20M+ DPAF points? 153 AF points vs 90-100 dead-on accurate stellar AF points? That doesn't tell me much so far in that Nikon post



et31 said:


> *Come on Canon! Now is your time to shine! Can you do better than this?*
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2015/12/11/the-new-nikon-d5-will-have-153-autofocus-points-and-native-high-iso-of-102400.aspx/#more-100009


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 11, 2015)

et31 said:


> *Come on Canon! Now is your time to shine! Can you do better than this?*
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2015/12/11/the-new-nikon-d5-will-have-153-autofocus-points-and-native-high-iso-of-102400.aspx/#more-100009



Having tried out both the Nikon D4 and D4S (+ various other Nikons) I think that Nikon may be better served with MUCH fewer AF point that actually work.
I really hope that Nikon shooters will see some dramatic improvements in the D5 and possibly equal the current 1DX. There are a lot of very nice people out there who have been badly let down by many current Nikon bodies. They make some of the best mid range APSC and FF landscape bodies going but when it comes to higher end action/wildlife their offerings simply fall well behind. There is simply no viable competition to the 1DX and 7D2 - this is bad for Nikon users and may make Canon complacent = not good for me!


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Dec 12, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> I've been saying the same thing for a while now. With the 35L II now out, the new 50L should be right behind it and and It would the perfect lens to unveil with a 1DX2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too. I'd order one on Day 1.

Although to be the fair the 1.8 STM is surprisingly good.


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 12, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> As always, I welcome a new 1D body, which will undoubtedly offer some new technology/hotness that I hope will trickle down for my next 5D purchase.
> 
> I'm kidding, of course. This camera is just another chance for Canon to lord over me that I'll never have AF-point linked spot metering in a 5D without letting a cabal of hackers do it for me.  (For crying out loud, the _D5500_ offers this on the other side of the fence.)
> 
> - A



Unfortunately, you are probably correct. This is a must-upgrade year for me as I have sat out the round of 5D3 and 5DS(r) models, while my 5D2 is beginning to show its lack of new, must-have features (compared to my 7D2). I'm glad we'll get a peek at the new sensor tech for the 1Dx2 and 5D4 early in 2016. If we don't see substantial increases in low-ISO DR and noise improvements at high-ISO, I may just pick up a 5DSR in 2016 in order to wait for the 1Dx3 and 5D5 in 2020. In any event, it will likely be no sooner than mid-year for the purchase of a new body so the reviews can come in and the prices can edge down a bit.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 12, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Not that it really means anything but is there any precendent for a January announcement for something like this? CES? Just doesnt seem like they would announce this without a big show to launch it. But CES doesn't seem like the usual place.



I guess a January announcement lets them show it off at all the big shows all year long. I can't get one, but this is exciting to me.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 12, 2015)

plam_1980 said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > It makes sense that they would annouce the flagship camera first and January gets them off to a flying start in 2016. I still think the 5D MKIV will be annouced on March 2nd and the 80D will likely be a Photokina annoucement in September.
> ...



I don't think one will cannibalise the other. Two very different cameras with very different purposes at two very different prices.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 12, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> So I've got $2,000 saved. Only $5,000 to go (estimated) and it'll be mine.
> 
> At this rate I'll be getting the 1DX II when the 1DX III comes out  :-\



That isn't bad. Never hurts to be a little behind the curve.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 12, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Yeah, the crowd using 1DX cameras now are not going to migrate to Nikon anything. Not in any significant numbers. People invested in a system like that have a very low probability of switching. I think the only thing Canon is interested in the Nikon D5 is waiting for it to get announced so they can turn around and show it up with a 1DX2. And just like before, the Canon 1D body will vastly outsell the Nikon D body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck, a lot of us with 5D Mark IIIs will never leave. The lens investment is too high... forget the body.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 12, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > Why does "significant" always mean something _big_ like a 1DX II? Don't you consider a possible SL2 as "siginificant"? I would. And I believe many others (except the professionals I guess). I'm excited to see what CES brings up. It's about time...
> ...



Tech does trickle up too. Think DPAF and touch screens.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm trying to not get hyped up too much since I'm not 100% confident that 1DX2 will be such groundbreaking that I need to upgrade. It'd be awesome to be wrong here, but I like to start conservative and be positively surprised when the time comes.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 12, 2015)

tpatana said:


> I'm trying to not get hyped up too much since I'm not 100% confident that 1DX2 will be such groundbreaking that I need to upgrade. It'd be awesome to be wrong here, but I like to start conservative and be positively surprised when the time comes.



I never forgot the special Christmas present I presumed to be a transistor radio, long ago. Turned out to be a crummy alarm clock! 

I've sold my 1D IV based on the conviction that I'll get the 1DX II since I passed on the 1DX. I doubt that I could ever be disappointed in this situation. I want resolution that exceeds my 6D and that shouldn't be too big of an expectation, no?

Jack

Jack


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 12, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I don't think one will cannibalise the other. Two very different cameras with very different purposes at two very different prices.



That's also what I would have assumed, but I'm more convinced that Canon has a very solid market research staff. If they think it'll cannibalize, I would trust their track record of making money for Canon.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 12, 2015)

I think I can finally contribute a scintilla here.

Today I went to a local camera store that is quite excellent at providing services like seminars, expos, and events with factory reps. 

Fortunately, I got there when there at a time where I could have the rep and his gear all to myself. I asked about the launch of the New 1DXII (or whatever they will call it). Of course his lips were rather tightly sealed, but he had no problem telling me that the new 1DX should launch within 3 months. He quoted his "source" high up in the company.

I have met and spoken with this rep many times over the years and got the feel that he was shooting straight with me.

Take that with the grain of salt that it deserves, and give it the CR value it deserves. I was encouraged however. Only problem now is to come up with the 6 to 7 grand it will undoubtedly cost.

Hope this helps.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 12, 2015)

I agree with your assessment. I am not sure that I agree that a 5D will be able to cannibalize the 1DX. There is a big price difference (not everyone has the extra cash despite a desire to upgrade), and many loyal 5D shooters may not want to upgrade for reasons such as size/ergonomics, weight, and even an intimidation factor of learning a completely different system. I for one held and shot a 1DX today for the first time. I am likely going to upgrade to the Mark II, but I must say, it is an imposing camera that a few years ago, I would be too intimidated to even try to take on. May sound silly, but I think that a lot of shooters may feel this way.

sek



plam_1980 said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > It makes sense that they would annouce the flagship camera first and January gets them off to a flying start in 2016. I still think the 5D MKIV will be annouced on March 2nd and the 80D will likely be a Photokina annoucement in September.
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 12, 2015)

WWNS- What Would Neuro Say?



takesome1 said:


> About time. Canon must release a new 1D body and it must have a sensor with massive improvements or they will go bankrupt next year. At least I have read that on this forum.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 12, 2015)

Sounds like you are saying that you expect the new release to have nothing new/interesting/compelling except a II vs I after its name?

sek



heptagon said:


> New package, old technology. It will be a bit better and faster, but not much, no radically improvement in the sensor, neither in dynamic range at low ISO nor in noise at high ISO. For high ISO we'll see some improvements but only because the JPEG engine is better at noise suppression. Let's bet!
> 
> My reasoning:
> A) A high dynamic range is not very important for a journalist camera. What we have is just good enough, you pay for the robust body and the speed. They could make more use of integrated WiFi and automatic uploading to get the shots out as fast as possible. When there is WiFi already integrated we might even see 3rd party apps like Facebook upload but I wouldn't bet on that.
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 12, 2015)

Before I go back to sleep, tell me what that "main component" is? I was thinking about your comment and that is in my mind an unanswerable question other than to say, the weakest link in the system is the main component.

So what do you think it is?

sek



CanonGuy said:


> What's the 'main' component of a body? Certainly not af/speedlite  get the main thing right in your flagship bodies Canon. Enough hibernation already!
> 
> Don't agree with me? Good for you! Stay asleep


----------



## heptagon (Dec 12, 2015)

scottkinfw said:


> Sounds like you are saying that you expect the new release to have nothing new/interesting/compelling except a II vs I after its name?



No major improvements. It will be a bit faster and the JPEG engine will be better. Maybe there's "radically new" things in other areas. One thing I think would be very useful is integrated WiFi and an App-Store to improve image handling. Suppose you have multiple shooters at an event. How do you coordinate them properly?


----------



## plam_1980 (Dec 12, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...



It is not important what you or I think, but what Canon thinks.


----------



## pedro (Dec 12, 2015)

heptagon said:


> New package, old technology. It will be a bit better and faster, but not much, *no radically improvement in the sensor*, neither in dynamic range at low ISO nor in noise at high ISO. For high ISO we'll see some improvements but only because the JPEG engine is better at noise suppression. Let's bet!
> 
> My reasoning:
> A) A high dynamic range is not very important for a journalist camera. What we have is just good enough, you pay for the robust body and the speed. They could make more use of integrated WiFi and automatic uploading to get the shots out as fast as possible. When there is WiFi already integrated we might even see 3rd party apps like Facebook upload but I wouldn't bet on that.
> ...



Hope you're wrong *on that one*, because the last rumor hinted at a new sensor, and I cannot think anything else than new tech as well...


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 12, 2015)

scottkinfw said:


> CanonGuy said:
> 
> 
> > What's the 'main' component of a body? Certainly not af/speedlite  get the main thing right in your flagship bodies Canon. Enough hibernation already!
> ...



The "main component," of course, is the photographer; therefore, it seems indisputable that the "main component" will be little more than a small, evolutionary advance over the one used by the previous model.


----------



## Cali Capture (Dec 12, 2015)

I would agree with the notion that a 5D Mark III would not hurt D sales if the Rumor of NO 4K video is correct in the D5 mk III. Many will, if they can, shell out extra $ for the 4K video option. If the previous interview with Canon Executive holds, 4K needs the body space (currently) of a D body, and I would add to not affect the still picture specs of said camera. He also mention more specialized body's, so 4K D5 may be an future option along side a High ISO model.

I also agree with the comments about being "Vested" in a brand system. Smart money goes into lenses, so when you do upgrade a body, you want it to be worth the cost. That and Canon's currently long lapse time has created some high expectations here, and I too hope they bring some BOOM with the flagships!


----------



## M_S (Dec 12, 2015)

Cali Capture said:


> I would agree with the notion that a 5D Mark III would not hurt D sales if the Rumor of NO 4K video is correct in the D5 mk III. Many will, if they can, shell out extra $ for the 4K video option. If the previous interview with Canon Executive holds, 4K needs the body space (currently) of a D body, and I would add to not affect the still picture specs of said camera. He also mention more specialized body's, so 4K D5 may be an future option along side a High ISO model.
> 
> I also agree with the comments about being "Vested" in a brand system. Smart money goes into lenses, so when you do upgrade a body, you want it to be worth the cost. That and Canon's currently long lapse time has created some high expectations here, and I too hope they bring some BOOM with the flagships!



I think that the size of a D body has to be used in order to get 4K running is ....remarkable to say the least. An A7S or A7RII are both much smaller and have 4K, heck they even record internally. So that statement is utter .... They (Sony) have to make it bulkier to get a better battery life out of it, but thats all. 
If the new 5D IV comes without 4K and some video-features (nice flat curves, focus peaking etc. the lot) paired with some stunning sensor tech for taking stills, then this is, at least for me, not a reason to upgrade from my 5D III. I will look seriously at Sony or Nikon then and buy myself into that ecosystem. What I do with my Canon lenses I will see when the time comes.


----------



## applecider (Dec 12, 2015)

Would it be too much to hope for:

Integrated WiFi, GPS, intervalometer, and radio flash control. And please no attitude that Pros will use the dedicated attachments, really how professional do all those accessories look or function for that matter. I think that it appears that in the past canon has wanted those who had need for the above functionality to pay up for the separate modules. And please with an integrated grip there has got to be some place to insert antennae for these things.

Camera control software for mobile shooting with phones tablets etc.

Higher iso no fewer frames per second and a touch better DR especially at higher iso. Truly silent shutter mode.

Oh and some way to get a tighter lens to body connection out of the EF mount, maybe a spring pin.

And a price at less than $7000.


----------



## heptagon (Dec 12, 2015)

pedro said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > New package, old technology. It will be a bit better and faster, but not much, *no radically improvement in the sensor*, neither in dynamic range at low ISO nor in noise at high ISO. For high ISO we'll see some improvements but only because the JPEG engine is better at noise suppression. Let's bet!
> ...



Canon made a new sensor for the 7D2 and the 5Ds and we all know how that turned out.

Maybe better autofocus? Dual-Quad-Phase-Contrast-Something? That's an area where major improvements could be made IMHO. The 1DX needs the fastest and most accurate focus of all.

The patent with sub-pixels for high dynamic contrast is interesting. It could come to the 1DXs with as many pixels as the 5Ds but for the 1DX2 it wouldn't make as much sense. Yes, it would be nice but it won't be a game changer for journalists. It would, however be a game changer for landscape photographers. But they need a high resolution, too. Also, this will very likely make the camera worse at high ISO.

Also keep in mind, that Canon is very conservative and the 1DX2 must work very reliably, so I wouldn't expect any revolutionary new thing, just the best of everything at a reasonably high price.


----------



## MrToes (Dec 12, 2015)

The 1DX Mk II better come out soon with some impressive numbers. The leaked Nikon D5 image and specs were just leaked! Or it better have impressive numbers for at least for the benefit of my pocket book!

http://nikonrumors.com/2015/12/12/first-pictures-of-the-nikon-d5-dslr-camera.aspx/


----------



## HighLowISO (Dec 12, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > CanonGuy said:
> ...


You are of course 100% correct. One of the few sensible things in this thread. We'll just have to wait to see what, if any, announcements come in January.


----------



## romanr74 (Dec 12, 2015)

CanonGuy said:


> What's the 'main' component of a body? Certainly not af/speedlite  get the main thing right in your flagship bodies Canon. Enough hibernation already!
> 
> Don't agree with me? Good for you! Stay asleep



Aha...


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 12, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to not get hyped up too much since I'm not 100% confident that 1DX2 will be such groundbreaking that I need to upgrade. It'd be awesome to be wrong here, but I like to start conservative and be positively surprised when the time comes.
> ...



You'll put your eye out kid. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > CanonGuy said:
> ...



True, but clearly it's impossible to be a photographer who takes good pictures without at least 13.5-stops of DR. As for staying asleep, well, if you can't push your severely underexposed images at least 6 stops, there's no point in even getting out of bed. 

:


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > The "main component," of course, is the photographer; therefore, it seems indisputable that the "main component" will be little more than a small, evolutionary advance over the one used by the previous model.
> ...



Not everyone wants more DR and less shadow noise just to push underexposed photos 6 stops -- there are real-life situations where it's helpful. As you've shown repeatedly, of course, a little more DR doesn't help in the most challenging cases. Nevertheless, more is better. Or, in the case of shadow noise, less is better.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



No one (I hope) would argue that point. Likewise, more fps is better, deeper buffer is better, more AF point spread is better, more cross-type points is better, more metering sensor density is better, a faster sync speed is better, etc. 

Maybe the 'main component' is the shutter button, kind of important for taking pictures, 'eh?


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



To paraphrase scottinfw, the "main component" is whatever thing doesn't work they way you think it should.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 13, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> To paraphrase scottinfw, the "main component" is whatever thing doesn't work they way you think it should.



Ahhhh, got it. The direct button is the main component.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 13, 2015)

scottkinfw said:


> Sounds like you are saying that you expect the new release to have nothing new/interesting/compelling except a II vs I after its name?
> 
> sek
> 
> ...



He's somebody with a special channel to the inside. He's in the know.


----------



## Luds34 (Dec 13, 2015)

MrToes said:


> The 1DX Mk II better come out soon with some impressive numbers. The leaked Nikon D5 image and specs were just leaked! Or it better have impressive numbers for at least for the benefit of my pocket book!
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2015/12/12/first-pictures-of-the-nikon-d5-dslr-camera.aspx/



Don't forget the NX1 came out and based on leaked specs of the Canon many folks said the 7D2 would be "dead on arrival". There are plenty of intangibles to a camera that don't show up in a spec sheet.


----------



## davidmurray (Dec 13, 2015)

How long has it been since Canon released the 5D3? That is a superb camera. I believe Canon knows how to make excellent cameras that sell well.
I'm sure that the next versions of their 2 finest camera bodies will be good cameras worthy of the "Canon" and 1D/5D monikers.

That is why I am confident that my investment in Canon glass will continue to bring future benefits as the bodies continue to improve with each new version.


----------



## davidmurray (Dec 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



There is a great Sondheim sing that is very apposite for this conversation: More.

http://www.mad-eyes.net/disco/ib/more.htm

(Link to lyrics of the song More).


----------



## CanonGuy (Dec 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



O Yah! Maybe even the power on button right? Keep sleeping, like Canon. Good night.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2015)

CanonGuy said:


> O Yah! Maybe even the power on button right? Keep sleeping, like Canon. Good night.



Canon is sleeping? O Yah, sleeping all the way to the bank after selling more dSLRs than anyone else every year for over a decade.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2015)

neuro, don't you ever get tired of this level of interaction. I think any half awake person knows Canon hasn't been sleeping and are not about to go down the tube. Sometimes it even goes beyond being humourous. 

Jack


----------



## AUGS (Dec 14, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



To quote Ansel Adams
“The single most important component of a camera is the twelve inches behind it!”

So, yes probably.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 14, 2015)

AUGS said:


> To quote Ansel Adams
> “The single most important component of a camera is the twelve inches behind it!”
> 
> So, yes probably.



Very close to the local saying "Error-40" - meaning that that the error ocurred 40cm (16 inches) behind the screen (ie user error).


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 14, 2015)

kaihp said:


> AUGS said:
> 
> 
> > To quote Ansel Adams
> ...


I prefer the "layer 8" error


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Dec 14, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > So I've got $2,000 saved. Only $5,000 to go (estimated) and it'll be mine.
> ...



No can wait. GOTTA HAVE IT NOW! ;D


----------



## tpatana (Dec 14, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > AUGS said:
> ...



PC problems are usually between the keyboard and the chair.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 14, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > kaihp said:
> ...



Classic cases of PEBKAC (Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair).
Enough jogging around in the Jargon File


----------



## GoldWing (Dec 15, 2015)

Canon missed every 2015 Christmas shopper.... I think I'll wait until the first RECALL like on the 1DX Mirror Box and PCB issues. Can Canon put out a BUG FREE pro product? My 1DX has spent more time in service than I've used it. Now they recall all my 7 600EXRT's and my radio controller.... If Canon's 1DX MKII is not a VAST improvement over the 1DX.... I'm not buying anymore GLASS until Canon puts out vastly updated technology where I don't need 3 bodies to travel with because they fail. I travel with 3 1DX bodies and on almost every assignment "something" happens to one or two that degrades quality. As a pro sports shooter... THERE MUST BE SOME relief for us!!!! I don't want another 1DX that needs more oil changes than a 1950 Chevy 



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’ve been told by a couple of people that Canon is gearing up for a “significant’ DSLR announcement in January of 2016. While no camera was mentioned, we feel that any “significant” announcement would be for Canon’s new flagship DSLR and not an EOS 80D.</p>
> <p>We have been <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/more-canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-talk-cr2/">told previously</a> that we should expect the new camera to be shipping no later than April 2016.</p>
> <p><em>More to come…</em></p>


----------



## Memdroid (Dec 15, 2015)

GoldWing said:


> Canon missed every 2015 Christmas shopper.... I think I'll wait until the first RECALL like on the 1DX Mirror Box and PCB issues. Can Canon put out a BUG FREE pro product? My 1DX has spent more time in service than I've used it. Now they recall all my 7 600EXRT's and my radio controller.... If Canon's 1DX MKII is not a VAST improvement over the 1DX.... I'm not buying anymore GLASS until Canon puts out vastly updated technology where I don't need 3 bodies to travel with because they fail. I travel with 3 1DX bodies and on almost every assignment "something" happens to one or two that degrades quality. As a pro sports shooter... THERE MUST BE SOME relief for us!!!! I don't want another 1DX that needs more oil changes than a 1950 Chevy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Tough luck man. I battered and abused my 1Dx like a unwanted child and the damn thing still kicks it and never failed me ONCE in the three years I own it. Even my 5D3 is holding it together and both of them have seen, felt and handled the worst case scenarios like champ! I am talking rain, sea water, desert sand, champagne showers and the countless banging and bruises to objects, people and myself. The 5d went to service once because some components were not aligned anymore that resulted in unsharp images. Other than that, the bodies work and do their jobs better than I do. 
I also don't think an 1D is something you give out on Christmas. It is not exactly a consumer average Joe product, is it?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 15, 2015)

GoldWing, if my record with Canon was that bad I'd never stay with them. I did have one point and shoot go screwy but I've chosen to ignore that.

Sadly, no one I know would buy me a 1DX II for Christmas ...... well, maybe my dear wife, believe it or not. I'm a lucky guy in that respect. Anyone on CR ever get a pro camera for Christmas, out of curiosity?

Jack


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 15, 2015)

GoldWing

You must be very unlucky. We rent Canon bodies & lenses and of all the brands we rent including Leica they are robust and trustworthy products even though rental equipment sees more abuse than owned equipment. From a personal perspective Ive owned Canon cameras & lenses since 1971 and in all that time had one camera serviced through a fault (AE-1 Program) and one lens (EF 28mm f2.8 with faulty iris) in both cases they were fixed quickly and worked fine thereafter.
Ive had far more issues with cars, computers, vacuum cleaners etc.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2015)

GoldWing said:


> Canon missed every 2015 Christmas shopper.... I think I'll wait until the first RECALL like on the 1DX Mirror Box and PCB issues. Can Canon put out a BUG FREE pro product? My 1DX has spent more time in service than I've used it. Now they recall all my 7 600EXRT's and my radio controller.... If Canon's 1DX MKII is not a VAST improvement over the 1DX.... I'm not buying anymore GLASS until Canon puts out vastly updated technology where I don't need 3 bodies to travel with because they fail. I travel with 3 1DX bodies and on almost every assignment "something" happens to one or two that degrades quality. As a pro sports shooter... THERE MUST BE SOME relief for us!!!! I don't want another 1DX that needs more oil changes than a 1950 Chevy



Bummer. I'm sure Canon cares just as much about lost Christmas sales of the 1D X II as they do about your threat to not buy any more of their lenses.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 15, 2015)

GoldWing said:


> Canon missed every 2015 Christmas shopper.... I think I'll wait until the first RECALL like on the 1DX Mirror Box and PCB issues. Can Canon put out a BUG FREE pro product? My 1DX has spent more time in service than I've used it. Now they recall all my 7 600EXRT's and my radio controller.... If Canon's 1DX MKII is not a VAST improvement over the 1DX.... I'm not buying anymore GLASS until Canon puts out vastly updated technology where I don't need 3 bodies to travel with because they fail. I travel with 3 1DX bodies and on almost every assignment "something" happens to one or two that degrades quality. As a pro sports shooter... THERE MUST BE SOME relief for us!!!! I don't want another 1DX that needs more oil changes than a 1950 Chevy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. I've been shooting sports professionally for over 3 years now and I've never had one problem with any of my 1Dx's. Indoor track sucks because I usually have to shoot at ISO 4000 or 5000 and miss focus a ton, but nothing else.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Dec 15, 2015)

GoldWing said:


> Canon missed every 2015 Christmas shopper....



Santa called and said that since the 1DX II didn't come out in time for Christmas, I'll just have to save another $5,000 if I want one in April.

What a bastid Santa is . . .


----------



## RGF (Dec 28, 2015)

dilbert said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > Canon missed every 2015 Christmas shopper....
> ...



It would be a very nice Christmas present I could buy myself. Then again it would be a very nice January present I could by myself, or February present or March present ...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 28, 2015)

RGF said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > GoldWing said:
> ...



;D


----------

